# Shot with an iPhone 6- Apple Photo Gallery



## DrumsOfGrohl (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not sure this counts as an "article," but Apple is pushing a "Shot  on iPhone 6" campaign and has published a gallery of photos from across the world taken with the iPhone 6.  

There's also a little description under each image that picks out the uniqueness of the photo and/or photo technique.  Its worth checking out:

Apple - iPhone 6 - World Gallery


----------



## AFarhat (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## AFarhat (Mar 5, 2015)

I took that with my iPhone 6+


----------



## luckychucky (Oct 20, 2015)

I took this with a 6+


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

